# HELP!!!choosing the right piece for ensemble...



## Zen (Jul 15, 2009)

This summer my friends and I are starting a new chamber group.
we have 4 violins, 1 violia, 2 cellos, 2 pianos, 1 trumpet, 1 oboe, 2 flute, 3 clarinet and 1 nassoon. So it's basically a mini-orchestra...!

I know...it's probably to difficult to find a chamber piece that has parts for all those instruments.  so i guess a orchestral piece will work...maybe...maybe not.

Those anyone have any idea on choosing the right piece for this ensemble?
(needs 4-5 pieces on grade 3-5)


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

humm...well...I would suggest some light early romantic music - I think Rossini overtures would sound good. J.Strauss. 

just go through the score (with piano reduction), and assign things around.

perhaps some haydn...maybe even a bach orchestral suite...

kurt weill?

it's a weird group. you should enlist the help of composers!


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Zen said:


> (needs 4-5 pieces on grade 3-5)


What exactly are grades 3-5? How much technical difficulty do these grades include?


----------

